# normal for a chi to lay around all day?



## ilovechis (Feb 6, 2011)

I just got a chihuahua mix, and she lays around A LOT. I do take her out on walks and she seems pretty happy, but all she wants to do is flop around in blankets on our bed. Is this normal or is she depressed or something?


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I think she might just be adjusting to her new home. If she is eating and drinking and having normal pee and poo, she is probably just fine. If it is cold where you live,she might just be in lazy mode...Draco lays around and sleeps when it is really freezing, but will pop up if we go to the park and he will also play if we toss a ball in the house.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I think thats pretty normal, especially for an adult. Chis are pretty adaptable to whatever youre up to. Mine keep up with labs on 2 hours hikes, but if were just being lazy around the house they find a good spot and curl up. Reese, our adult chi, sleeps the most. My fiance is a police officer working nights so he sleeps a lot later than I do, Reese will often sleep with me all night, get up for an hour, then go get in bed with my fiance for a few hours lol. I was sick last week and Reese didnt seem to mind lounging in bed all day


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

It can be her normal disposition or she could be feeling a little down because of the change. Milo is a VERY lazy Chi & is happy sleeping in blankets (or bed) all day. He's been like that since he was a puppy.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

If she's a mix, she may not have the full Chihuahua personality. I have a 3 year old mix (Chihuahua and Cairn Terrier) and I see lots of terrier in him. He isn't as rambunctious as my Chi, but he's also older, so that could be a factor. 

How old is she?


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

How old is your dog? do you try to get her to play and she won't? is there another dog to play with? those questions may have some bearing on how dogs behave.
But some chi's are just couch potatoes. They all have different personalities.


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

my chi is the same - its like she adjusts to how im feeling...i think we both have a case of the winter blues and are sick of being cooped up in the house but she is much too small to go out for long periods of time!


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

Granted, Zippy is 10(ish) years old but sometimes I wonder if the reason that Chihuahuas tend to live 15 years is that they end up sleeping for half of it!


----------



## ilovechis (Feb 6, 2011)

she's only two years old. 
Sometimes I do try to get her to play but she just isn't interested and looks at me like I'm nuts. 
When she does get active she seem happy enough..but that is a very very small portion of every day. I just want to make sure nothing is wrong with her  all she wants to do is curl up in blankets!


----------

